# Convince me to buy...Have an S2000 now



## notorque (Jun 13, 2006)

I have a lightly modded Honda S2000 and am considering an 05/06 6 speed GTO due to the fact that I can put car seats in the back and bring the wife and 2 kids with me on rides. Cant do that in the S I like to drive spiritedly on twisty roads and I want a car with some torque. Is this the car for me?


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

I really like my GTO, but if I wanted torque and really needed a usable back seat, I would opt for a Charger.

The GTO has a very comfortable back seat, just a total PIA to get in and out of. Can't imagine loading kids into car seats on a daily basis in this car.


----------



## V8 GOAT (May 22, 2006)

This car is a torque monster...Have you had the privilage to drive one yet? The low end torque is incredible.  And where else can you get 400/400  car and have a place for the car seat? Not to mention that with the potential of the LS2 you can greatly increase those numbers with a few bolt-ons...Go drive one, and then come and tell me why you wouldn't buy one.


----------



## notorque (Jun 13, 2006)

noz34me said:


> I really like my GTO, but if I wanted torque and really needed a usable back seat, I would opt for a Charger.
> 
> The GTO has a very comfortable back seat, just a total PIA to get in and out of. Can't imagine loading kids into car seats on a daily basis in this car.


Oh, this wouldnt be a daily driver at all. Good suggestion with the Charger,though, but thats way too big. Is the GTO pretty nimble in the handling department? I know it wont be like my s2000, I'm being realistic, but I still want something tossable.


----------



## Clueless (Mar 2, 2006)

You have the torque and the usable backseats (though no doors). Some GTO owners on this forum have mentioned that they drive with their kids in the backseat--some have pointed out that small kids can slip back there with nothing more than the seat bent forward. 

As to curvy road handling, I can't help you there. Most the roads here only have gradual curves. I've read some others post that it handles fairly well for a heavy car, but it's hard to know what your tolerance is. You'd be best to drive one. Keep in mind that there are suspension upgrades that can help out in that department, too.

The GTO is a good daily driver that offers performance also. And one thing about the Charger--it's auto only. I see you mentioned you would like a stick.


----------



## Kanding (May 29, 2006)

I recently bought mine, about 800 miles now. I have a 5-yr old boy and a little girl on the way, so I got the GTO in favor of a Corvette because of the seating capacity. In my brief experience, not a problem for my son or lithe young adults to get in/out of the back seats, though larger folks are going to have to twist a bit to do it. My wife had a Saturn coupe a few years ago when our son was born, and it wasn’t so bad with the baby seat. I don’t remember this to be a problem with the SC2, so I doubt it will be much of an issue with the GTO. To me, the little extra time it takes to put the car seat in/out is a small price to pay to own the goat. Everyone has different tolerances for inconveniences, though. 

The S2000 is a sharp car. I think you’ll miss the Honda’s shifter vs the stock GTO if you get a M6, but I have no serious complaints about the GTO. Very fun to drive, comfortable car. I really like it.


----------



## SilverGoat (Oct 30, 2004)

I know a few people have upgraded the suspension to really give it the handling they want. I'm satisfied as it is. Our roads are fairly straight too, but I do take one "S"-shaped onramp marked for 25 MPH at 50-60 MPH with no loss of traction. I do lots of 45 MPH corners at 60+ without fear. I'm stock down to the crappy tires, but really haven't had much to worry about. Its my DD. Kids fit well in the back seat. It takes a minute to actuate the seat, but I'm not in a hurry so its not a big deal to me. Besides the torque, the symphony from under the hood is and out the tail pipe is magnificent. Haven't driven an S2k, but I suspect it doesn't sound as good.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

I have a Miata a 944S2 (944 turbo which was rated best handling car in the world around 1987 with a 16V motor and no turbo) and a GTO. Tossable, no, quick steering, no.

The car will probably keep up or pass the S2 on the twistes, mainly because of the power but it is numb feeling. Think 1985 trans am vs 1985 RX7.

Bottom line, if getting there fast is what counts then the gto is OK.

If the thrill is in getting there then i say pass.


----------



## notorque (Jun 13, 2006)

Haven't driven an S2k, but I suspect it doesn't sound as good.[/QUOTE]
Thats apples and oranges. The S sounds more like a formula one car, high pitched like a crotch rocket, where the goat has that NHRA top fuel V8,sound. BTW, they both sound good to me!!


----------



## notorque (Jun 13, 2006)

Tom said:


> I have a Miata a 944S2 (944 turbo which was rated best handling car in the world around 1987 with a 16V motor and no turbo) and a GTO. Tossable, no, quick steering, no.
> 
> The car will probably keep up or pass the S2 on the twistes, mainly because of the power but it is numb feeling. Think 1985 trans am vs 1985 RX7.
> 
> ...


Well explained


----------



## GOGTO007 (May 18, 2006)

You can always do some suspension mods to make the car handle better. Put a nice set of sway bars on and some springs/shocks. I'm sure that will make a night and day difference.


----------



## banshee (Jun 7, 2006)

I guarentee that stock 4 stock, the s2000 handles better, but throw on some koni shocks, bigger sway bars, better shock tower brace, and sub-frame brace and even Porsche will hate your guts. as far as the back seats, it usd to be a problem and I almost traded her in for an SRT-8 charger until I learned the technique. I getin the front seat with my 1 y/o. I keep the car seat in the car at all times. I then reach back and put her in the seat. its easy. when shes too havy for that, shes old enough to climb in back! drive one. then realize that as strong a car it is, another couple grand and you have a fire breathing dragon instead of just a beast. if you want to know pricing for upgrades, pm me.


----------



## banshee (Jun 7, 2006)

PS, the GTO won the Rolex championship 2 years in a row against cars like Porsche, BMW M3, Mazda RX-8, and other 4 seater sports and muscle cars. it got 1st place in 4 out of 8 races, and placed top 3 three times with 4 potium finishes (something like that) all in 8 races. convince you to get one? if you can afford one, tell me why you don't have one. also, 06 is the last year. there were only 9,000 sold in 04, 11,000 sold in 05, and I don't know what this year brings. talk about being exclusive!


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

Those that say the GTO is not a good handler are way off base. As you mentioned you realize the car isn't a S2000. If the S2000 were a scalpel this car would be a machette. You can go through the low speed twisties like no tommorrow in the S2000. There is a technique to driving this car that is just as fun though, lower entry speeds with power on through the corner to help you rotate it. It definately power on oversteers and is very easy to control with the amount of power. It looks sloppy but works to get you through quickly and is a challenge to learn. 

The car rides great. The backseat, once you're back there is long trip comfortable for adults. Getting in and out is a little bit of work, but kids can slip back there fairly easily.


----------



## RICKGTO (Mar 25, 2006)

I went auto crossing with the Goat and it can hold its own out there. It is not Miata (which I have owned) or S2K (which I have driven) but it is a different experience. What other cars are you considering? Maybe we can tell you why _not_ to buy that car.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

GOGTO007 said:


> You can always do some suspension mods to make the car handle better. Put a nice set of sway bars on and some springs/shocks. I'm sure that will make a night and day difference.


Again, that will enable the car to handle better, but it wont help the lack of visceral. the GTO still will have slow steering, slow steering response, and a dead spot in the middle.


banshee said:


> PS, the GTO won the Rolex championship 2 years in a row against cars like Porsche, BMW M3, Mazda RX-8, and other 4 seater sports and muscle cars. it got 1st place in 4 out of 8 races, and placed top 3 three times with 4 potium finishes (something like that) all in 8 races. convince you to get one? if you can afford one, tell me why you don't have one. also, 06 is the last year. there *were only 9,000 sold in 04, 11,000 sold in 05, and I don't know what this year brings*. talk about being exclusive!


race car v. race car is hardly a comparison between street car and street car. As a porsche owner and former modified Z28 owner i know that my modified Z28 beat every 944 one day at a porsche autocross. I would also keep up with the porsches on the track. 

But there was one problem. The Porsche is a pleasure to drive to and from the track. The Z28 was OK for a quick squirt to the train station to be parked all day, but anything more than a half hour or so in that car turned out to be a chore.

Also, 15000 04s were imported and sold in the US, 12000 for 05 before deducting those destroyed in the train wreck and on the boat that sunk en route.


----------



## GOGTO007 (May 18, 2006)

Tom said:


> Again, that will enable the car to handle better, but it wont help the lack of visceral. the GTO still will have slow steering, slow steering response, and a dead spot in the middle.
> race car v. race car is hardly a comparison between street car and street car. As a porsche owner and former modified Z28 owner i know that my modified Z28 beat every 944 one day at a porsche autocross. I would also keep up with the porsches on the track.
> 
> But there was one problem. The Porsche is a pleasure to drive to and from the track. The Z28 was OK for a quick squirt to the train station to be parked all day, but anything more than a half hour or so in that car turned out to be a chore.
> ...


Don't get me wrong. I'm not trying to say that the GTO with suspension work will be as good as a Porsche even if it can beat it around some tracks.
I'd take a 911 anyday. I've always loved Porsche's.
I was just saying if you wanted to tighten up the handling a little bit there are aftermarket options that can help.


----------



## S2kmaniac81 (Nov 24, 2006)

Not sure if you have made your choice or not, but I used to have a S2000. I loved the car!! It was my DD and I finally got tired of needing more space and went with the GTO. AS far as taking them both throught the twisties, the S2000 is way better hands down. Not to say that the GTO is not decent for it's size and power.


----------



## Balew (Sep 16, 2006)

I traded my 2004 S2000 for an 06 GTO. The S2000 was fun when the rpm's were up but the GTO is God awful powerful. Plus it's easier to get in and out of. You won't regret it. :cheers


----------



## darinhead (Nov 29, 2006)

I'm in the same boat. Looking to drop my 02 s2000 for an 05 or 06 Goat. Currently the wife and I have 3 cars (Mazda 3, S2000 and my beater 92 nissan stanza). Would like to have just 2 cars and have something that would be fun but also a good daily driver.


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

After my suspension upgrades, this GTO is a completely different car! I've pushed it to the point it scared me and it "Never" felt out of control. Give it the gas (not WOT  ) around a twisty and it's tight! Real tight! I've driven at 140+ a half dozen times and it's solid, very controlled. 

I'd love to test it on a skid pad to test the G's sometime. Anyone one know where?

My point is that you can make this car handle great! Although you could do the same work to an S2000 and it would handle even better than it already does. However you slice it though, when the Goat comes out of that turn, the power more than makes up for the lower G's... :cool


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

I've had mine up to 163 several times, that's all she'll do without more mods. My girlfriend has a 13 year old daughter that is built like an NFL lineman and has no problems getting in and out of the back. It is my daily driver, traded in my '02 grand prix GT for it and wouldn't have it any other way. The Pontiac arrow beats the boring Honda H any day of the week and twice on Sunday.


----------



## 2006 GTO M6 (Nov 8, 2006)

Something you can do with the GTO (or any American based muscle car) is tweak it. Your Honda is your Honda. For under 3 grand you can have the entire suspension redone (Pedders Justice system) and it will stay up with a BMW M5 afterwards plus it has the grunt to leave the M5 behind given any straight shot of road. For under 2 grand you can add over a hundred horsepower if you want. As far as rear seat entry, you have a power button on the side of the seat that moves it out of the way for easy entry (I'm 5-10 and have no problem getting in and out) and once in you will really be surprised at the space. Baer big brakes ($2,000) will stop you quick enough to develop negative G's. Roll the rear fenders (easy to do or a shop will do it for $150-200) and you can put Corvette size rubber under the car. And I've even shaved off nearly 200 pounds of weight without major effort. But the biggest thing is out of the box without doing anything you have a good handling car that will flat blow the doors off 99% of everything else on the road. And will a little investment it wil make you throw stones at the Rice Burner or Bratwurst Burner for that matter.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

Not sure why we blew the dust off this thread, but the guy that started it only has 4 posts, all on this same thread, back in June. I'm guessing he opted to keep his S2000 or buy something else. 

Good thoughts all around tho- -


----------

